# Why is one of my crickets white?



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

could this be them molting? or what? never seen it befor anyone els had a white cricket?

its still alive just looks very odd, there was no white crickets when i bought them about 2 weeks ago why is this? cheers :2thumb:


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

probably just one that has moulted.

I was really confused when i saw this for the first time too


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

Its a ghost...........:gasp:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Something like this :lol2:

That has surely moulted 










Even roaches looks crazy white after moulting


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

just like that , that roach looked pretty cool haha


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*molted but...*

Hi, obviously you have established that they have moulted but be careful because these crickets are soft until hardened and i found out that most of the other crickets just eat them, so wot i do is just put them in another tub until hardened or just leave them to it...


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

ahh i dont relly care if it gets eaten, i got loads lol, plus once there to big i wont be able to feed them to my T


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Albino crickets.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

khaostim666 said:


> ahh i dont relly care if it gets eaten, i got loads lol, plus once there to big i wont be able to feed them to my T


My Ts could tackle a whole cow - I don't think there is a cricket in the world which is too large for a T  

Get a GBB or b.rudloffi - they eat everything - no matter how big :lol2:


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol its for my smithi i dont want to over feed her shes getting tubby, gonna slow down with the food me thinks


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah freshly molted, check it in a few hour's it'll be brown or black like the rest lol.


----------

